# UK TV channels



## asmirose

Hi, 
As a new member to the Forum, I wonder if anyone can help with info re. UK TV channels using free to air/freesat. I have an Italian Sky subscription (so already have an 80 cm dish on my wall) and was told the freesat would be a solution to getting free Uk channels here. 
Can anyone help?
Many thanks


----------



## NickZ

Valle d'aosta I think you might find an 80 cm a bit small. The other issue you need to point it at the right sat. 

Sky Italia is on 13E. UK is I guess all 28E. 

If you aren't handy ask the guy who installed the sky dish about receiving the UK channels. He should be able to tell you if it's possible. With luck you won't need anything bigger then a 120 dish.

But the thing to remember is the UK is under no obligation to not change things. They could lower the power on the beam. So anything you do may not last forever.


----------



## asmirose

Thanks, I will ask about the dish. To your knowledge is the info about the free to air/freesat receiver correct? giving me the major UK channels? Sorry about the level of ignorance in these mattersl.


----------



## NickZ

The only issue is can you receive the signal. 

freesat - Subscription free HD Satellite TV through a Digital Box

That's the freesat website. Now I can't promise you can receive the signal but if you can the channels on that list are the ones you'll get.


----------



## asmirose

Many thanks.


----------



## casa luminosa

Are all of the stations in English?


----------



## NickZ

If you exclude the Welsh,Japanese,Russian etc


----------



## casa luminosa

OK, well said. I should have looked at the website before asking the question.


----------



## gra80

If you can hook up your tv with a computer and have a good Internet connection, you can use filmon.tv which has all the BBC, itv, channels 4+5 plus a couple more. All free and no need to change ip addresses etc


----------



## tonygearuk

Its quite a while since I've been on the site so missed a lot of the thread, but watching UK TV is so simple, no web site, just TV as you get at home, Buy a sat dish and point at Astra 2' all channels are there, I have over 200 (190 that i don't really want) but the main ones BBC1 2 3 4' all versions of ITV, C4, C5 and sky news, other than sports what more do you need?


----------



## granita

Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup.
Try this link


----------



## granita

tonygearuk said:


> Its quite a while since I've been on the site so missed a lot of the thread, but watching UK TV is so simple, no web site, just TV as you get at home, Buy a sat dish and point at Astra 2' all channels are there, I have over 200 (190 that i don't really want) but the main ones BBC1 2 3 4' all versions of ITV, C4, C5 and sky news, other than sports what more do you need?


Hi Tony,
Can you tell me what size sat dish is needed. I live in Sardinia.


----------



## alaric

Hi. So can you watch bbc on filmon? I've found when travelling in the USA that this is a pain but haven't tried filmon yet.

Sean.


----------



## gra80

alaric said:


> Hi. So can you watch bbc on filmon? I've found when travelling in the USA that this is a pain but haven't tried filmon yet.
> 
> Sean.


Yeah, all the BBC channels are available on filmon and no registration is required


----------



## alaric

Wow. That's excellent then. On the other hand it does mean the wife will still have Eastenders on - bother.

Regards.

Sean.


----------

